# New front truck Barry's Big Trains



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's a short video of my Bachmann Big Hauler 4-6-0 with a newly installed front truck from Barry's Big Trains. I was unable to get around this track without derailing with the stock truck. A nice product that really works well. Highly recommended!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmzkv0Ubnwo


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Can´t see too much of a front truck in the video. 

In the past few years, many people successfully solved the derailing proplem of the Bachmann Ten-Wheeler by simply adjusting the wheel gauge to the track they used. Done in a few minutes. Metre and Imperial measuring did not seem to harmonize too well. It seem, nobody told the Chinese workers yet.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry, way to far away to see anything...... maybe film as the loco goes by, the camera close where we can see the truck.....


----------

